# Yoga in Italy



## tashi (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm an Australian relocating to Italy to teach yoga with my partner, we are based in Fano/Pesaro and with workshops in Bologna and surrounds (google 'tashidawa yoga' for more details) I'll be teaching in English though am practicing my Italian so my classes are more widely suitable. I'm keen to get to know people in Emilia Romagna and Marche though if anyone wants yoga workshops I'd love to meet some other expats and do some traveling! Is there anyone living near Fano?


----------

